# How fragile are we



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

How fragile do you think our Economy, Civil order, etc is

Could a large attack destroy the economy?

Could a high profile shooting start national protests and riots

what things could PUSH us over the edge into.
.
.
.
.
S
H
T
F
:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes
Yes
Yes
Just about anything in this current world climate.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I personally think the American population...for the most part...is more fragile than at any time in our history.

We have become a fat, lazy, imbecilic, narcissistic group of breathing matter.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Food shortages and grid down. 

You'd have national guard patrolling with martial law.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Extremely fragile. That is why I decided to get into prepping. Things on the horizon don't indicate an improvement.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of real dumb ideas have been implemented for quick cash for a select few as opposed to decisions being made for the long term standards and stability of the citizens of this Republic. Poor decisions have created a potential house of cards and a whole bunch of special snowflakes that will melt when said house collapses.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

HildeBeast elected, SHTF. America is dead as a constitutional Republic.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

No. The only thing in my opinion (IMO?) that would bring the US to it;s knees would be a pandemic of biblical proportion. We actually handled one of those in 1919 though. 

I don't believe it will happen in my lifetime. My two boys though? They are Uber Screwed!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> No. The only thing in my opinion (IMO?) that would bring the US to it;s knees would be a pandemic of biblical proportion. We actually handled one of those in 1919 though.
> 
> I don't believe it will happen in my lifetime. My two boys though? They are Uber Screwed!


The female version of Clintonitis can be fatal.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Good question. How fragile is the US Economy? Don't know, however it is much more diverse than some others that have taken a hit and have as yet to devolve into total chaos (greece or Venesula). 

Could an attack cause it to collapse? Hell wall street was back up within a week of 9-11. That's not to say that a major attack couldn't happen or that it couldn't be devastating. 

Now a high profile shooting, that could be a definite trigger for certain folks to come up out of thier holes and start major civil unrest to the point that the current idiot at 1600 PA ave could suspend elections indefinitely in the name of public safety and then continue to rule as el presidente for life. That's always been a possibility. Especially with the news that another Close person to the Clinton's has taken a slug. Would not put it past then to target Mr Trump especially if they thought he even stood a chance of winning


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The country is very fragile now until November , then I think it will be a war zone , at this point I am prepping for this if it happens , I hope it doesn't , but you have to be ready for anything .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

From bondage to spiritual faith,
From spiritual faith to great courage,
From courage to liberty,
From liberty to abundance,
From abundance to selfishness,
From selfishness to complacency,
From complacency to apathy,
From apathy to dependency,
From dependency back again to bondage."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> From bondage to spiritual faith,
> From spiritual faith to great courage,
> From courage to liberty,
> From liberty to abundance,
> ...


So true, and where are we TODAY?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So true, and where are we TODAY?


My friend just to the north, you know exactly where we are today.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A loss of faith in the dollar would result in stopping imports into the country, and a halving of barrels of oil burned per day. That would put a crimp in our lifestyle. Brownouts or rolling blackouts of the electric grid would definitely reduce GDP, but probably wouldn't wreck us, other countries have survived that. Prolonged civil unrest is probably the most likely thing to occur, and could result from a number of causes such as terrorist attacks, prolonged socialistic interference in the economy, maybe even the coming election getting out of control. But we could survive a disaster resulting in 10's of millions of casulties; Russia did in WWII. 

Of course anything like a high mortality epidemic, EMP or nuclear attack, or complete failure of the grid would destroy us as a nation. But you asked what could bring down the economy, not the nation itself. 

Adam Smith said "There is a great deal of ruin in a nation." We're not going to collapse at the drop of a hat. Look at Venezuela; they have serious problems with food delivery, but their existence as a nation isn't yet in question.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> How fragile do you think our Economy, Civil order, etc is


The older I get the less I try to have an opinion on things I don't know and the less I like to generalize.



Maine-Marine said:


> Could a large attack destroy the economy?


Define large attack, what scenario are we talking, and who from?



Maine-Marine said:


> Could a high profile shooting start national protests and riots


If it was our current president yes, especially due to BLM movement.



Maine-Marine said:


> what things could PUSH us over the edge into SHTF.


A war with the US where Russia & China are allies would devastate our country.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not exactly what I think you're asking, but the timing couldn't have been better. I just got back from the doctors for a broncial infection. I tried suffering it out, even took some antibiotics I already had, didn't work. No, I had to end up with a shot and a boat load of meds. Time was when a person body was able shake off such things on its own, and I don't think it's just me, but most people. 
Take away modern medicine, and forsee a major die off until/if people's bodies once again gains the ability to cure itself.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Not exactly what I think you're asking, but the timing couldn't have been better. I just got back from the doctors for a broncial infection. I tried suffering it out, even took some antibiotics I already had, didn't work. No, I had to end up with a shot and a boat load of meds. Time was when a person body was able shake off such things on its own, and I don't think it's just me, but most people.
> Take away modern medicine, and forsee a major die off until/if people's bodies once again gains the ability to cure itself.


Excellent point Dave.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I am waiting for 2 things, I live in Los Angeles, and it is NOT the city of the Angels

1. Another high profile police beating / shooting incident. The police being right or wrong is irrelevant in this. And it is on video which the media plays non stop, just like the Rodney King thing. 

2. A heat wave

Put those two things together and here we go ....... again.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I am waiting for 2 things, I live in Los Angeles, and it is NOT the city of the Angels


Yea, we kinda figured.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Not exactly what I think you're asking, but the timing couldn't have been better. I just got back from the doctors for a broncial infection. I tried suffering it out, even took some antibiotics I already had, didn't work. No, I had to end up with a shot and a boat load of meds. Time was when a person body was able shake off such things on its own, and I don't think it's just me, but most people.
> Take away modern medicine, and forsee a major die off until/if people's bodies once again gains the ability to cure itself.


Same thing happened to me last year.. use to be give me a week and I could kick anything short of testicle cancer. But last year I end up in emergency and they debated admitting me.. I was sent home on bed rest and a ton of drugs and breathing treatment


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> No. The only thing in my opinion (IMO?) that would bring the US to it;s knees would be a pandemic of biblical proportion. We actually handled one of those in 1919 though.
> 
> I don't believe it will happen in my lifetime. My two boys though? They are Uber Screwed!


Super bugs of all kinds are coming.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

charito said:


> Super bugs of all kinds are coming.


No worries, they are more bark than bite. We just squished one here at PF.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I say yes to all your questions but I feel our biggest problem is going to be our borders right now anyone can walk across them. So what's to stop any terrorist or the cartels from attacking our southern border? Yep we are going to be in it deep folks if Hildabeast gets elected maybe sooner if odummy doesn't like the way it falls


----------

